# ~~~~~`December 04 Stupendous Sept #2 ~~~~~~~~~



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

Here's the grand old thread: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=512834


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

Here's for you lot o' chatterboxes!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

:


----------



## Codi's Mama (Jun 15, 2006)

Codi has been teething for the last 2 weeks. She's been sooo fussy. I feel soo bad for her, though, I know she's in pain. If she doesn't have anything else, she'll chew on her hand! I think she's trying to get all 4 canines out at once! Poor baby.
She's saying some new words! 'Chocolate'







: and 'pasta' and she now does a sign for 'help'.
She takes a mommy and me gymnastics class once a week. She looves it! Her favorite part is the trampoline. She can actually jump by herself!
We got a new bunny at the fair last month. His name is Barley. We're working on her not picking up the bunny by herself. Poor Barley is scared of her.








She is fastenated with cows, deer and horses. Everytime we pass any kind of fence or grass, she points and goes "moo, moo, moo" even if it's somebody's lawn.







It's veeerry cute, though!
I've been thinking about Christmas and Birthday presents. I know she's getting a play kitchen and a set of unit blocks. What are your almost 2 year olds getting?


----------



## kazmir (Nov 21, 2001)

Good Idea Lory, we need a fresh start....

I am in the middle of a battle. Niko was going to sleep just fine with daddy until recently. Now its mama or nothing! And my sister is coming this weekend to watch the kids for a night so Mike and I can have a night away in Carmel. Last night he tried fo 2 hours to get him to sleep but no go. Niko was fine for a while but then when he got really tired, he wanted me and started to fuss. I was hiding out in the office after leaving the house with DD for a while. When he got to a point of real crying, I came in like I had just gotten home. I couldn't take it. Mike was ready to give in so we talked abit until Niko calmed down and was happy again, then we all went to bed and he nursed to sleep as usual. Tonight we are going to give it another go, any suggestions?


----------



## rainy32 (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh Kazmir, I wish I had suggestions, truly. Wyatt will ONLY go to sleep with me (and will not even allow dh on the bed while we are nursing down - he looks at daddy and says, "off. off."







) So I have full, sole, nighttime duty - sometimes it goes from 8:30 to 11:30. argh. frustrating.

but, on the other hand, when I am really not home, wyatt will go to sleep just fine for daddy, no fussing, no nursing, no walking, nothing. and he sleeps fine for his childcare provider. its only when I'm around that nursing and walking are necessary.

so maybe tonight you should really leave ... go read a book in a coffee shop? grocery shop alone? Sounds like heaven ....


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

kazmir -- will he sleep in the car, stroller or sling? That is how dh has gotten both boys to sleep in the past. He goes to a park & tires them out (literally chasing them up & down a steep hill for an hour, lol), then plops them in the double stroller for the ride home & ds2 is out when he gets there. We've resorted to carrides occasionally, too. Of course that doesn't work if I'm driving, cause he knows I can pull over & nurse him, ... more later aiden screechin


----------



## kazmir (Nov 21, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestions. I did leave the house with DD for a bit for a walk and then we hid out in our office. Niko didn't know I was home, he watched Sara and I leave. I am going to borrow a bottle to put some milk in for DH to try tonight. We want to have as many options as we can. I will remind him of the stroller and backpack...


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

subbing


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

I just found out one of my closest friends is pregnant! She's due in May, and I usually see her once a week. We have the same parenting styles, and have alot in common.

I'm so excited!


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

That's awsome! My sisters getting her IUD out and my SIL is due in January, her sister is due in November with twins! We're going to have some babies round here!

Cole got his first real haircut. Short. It was just supposed to be a trim but he tried to jump off my dresser and I snipped a CHUNK off, really short. He loks beautiful and sweet but more big boyish for sure. It's not right at all thought since I cut it myself so we're taking him this weekend to the barber for a fixing.

I spent the day at the dentist.. new patient, cleaning and an appliance. I just want to die at this point. I really hate going to the dentist and I really hate leaving Cole for more than an hour.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

wow, I'm jealous of you folks who are getting new, cuddly babies (sort of). I am most certainly not PG!!!!!!! I Have AF right now. I'm sorry, but it's totally unfair that I have AF at 7 months when dd is still exclusively BF (well, we've tried solids once or twice but she doesn't like them). Who else has this happen? I will say that it's the first AF I've ever had when I haven't been on the pill that's not miserably painful. I'm glad for that at least.

We keep saying we're going to wait till dd#2 is 2 before ttc again, but I don't know if we'll make it that long







I just love babies so much.


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

omg KM, that is insane! i still haven't gotten AF back from after Max!

nak


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

I just started getting my cycle back around April?, but not even every month. That's just not fair.


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

KM, there are several mom's on the "I'm pregnant" board talking about the close spacing of their kids -- with 4-8 months of the first baby's life...then they do it again with #3!








Those are some BRAVE ladies!


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

well, apparently some of us are super ovulators! You know, the irony is that a dr told me when I was 20 I was probably infertile








I have endometriosis, I don't care if AF comes back, as long as the cramps stay away!

But I am insanely jealous of you, Jess.


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

Dougie is in love with his baby.

In LOVE. He carries him/her/? around with him, kissing it and loving BayBEE.
It's his sister's doll, but usually when he gets ahold of it, he takes the dress off and puts on a Bob the builder shirt.









He tried to feed BayBEE spaghetti the other night and dh told him that Baby was too young for food, and needed only milk. So Dougie brought Baby to me and said "Nursey BayBEE! UnHUH!" and nodding, went back to his own plate only after I put baby to boob. Sigh.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:

super ovulators
I was just thinking maybe my senior title should be "super ovulator" Do you think this would offend mamas struggling with IF? I don't want to offend

wolfmeis - E does that thing where she asks for something and then says "yes" and nods her head too. It's too cute, I love it. It's as if she thinks she can influence my answer by telling me she should be able to...


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoalaMommy*
I was just thinking maybe my senior title should be "super ovulator" Do you think this would offend mamas struggling with IF? I don't want to offend

Not at all...or at least not anymore than seeing signatures listing a plethora of kids -- which is just a fact of life, kwim?

Aiden has a baby he loves as well, but his has the clothes sewn on -- he was pretty ticked cause ds1's baby's clothes come off...Just wait until they demand you sew baby a new outfit -- anyone else ever made skirts for Zurg or shorts for Buzz Lightyear?









Aiden is running around with one of those horseys that is a stick with a head & harness... He was actually galloping yesterday!


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

subbing


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

Did you pick up that book nannymom? I've been thinking of you and Iris.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Wow...this thread's speeding along! Holy cow!

We had about 10 or 11 days of super=stupendous, ultra-pleasant days with Jett. He wasn't teething, wasn't having any "mental growing behavior issues", was just all around in a great mood. Well, the two year molar teething came back, the attitude came back, he did a total 180 degree turn. I'm so sad...he was so sweet and fun for a while.









Aw well.....toddlerhood, right?


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE*
Wow...this thread's speeding along! Holy cow!

We had about 10 or 11 days of super=stupendous, ultra-pleasant days with Jett. He wasn't teething, wasn't having any "mental growing behavior issues", was just all around in a great mood. Well, the two year molar teething came back, the attitude came back, he did a total 180 degree turn. I'm so sad...he was so sweet and fun for a while.









Aw well.....toddlerhood, right?









:

WTH???? He's actually making my eyes twitch from the irritation.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Dude. It must be the age. Cole has been such a _ _ _ _ (pick a word) the last few weeks. Teething and tantrums and colds, oh my!


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

You guys are making me feel a lot better about Iris.


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

So apparantly, Aiden has decided that holding hands in the parking lot is optional...when I'm carrying a bag of knitting, a purse, a bag of toys (cause you need those at the library with 4 different activity areas







), and a bag with 12 big board books & 3 mama (hardcover) books...25 lbs? Then I have to pick him up, so he does his hug (to make me let down my guard) and then the limp noodle routine...we were quite a sight...









After getting to the truck I realized his $%#^^ pacifier is in the library -- he only has a few that we haven't lost, so... back in we go... to the furthest corner of the library, naturally -- at least without the books & bags, lol. We get back to the truck, get buckled in & I turn the truck on... "mama appajuice!" Oh crap... Not a chance pal.

I took the boys home and dropped them with dh, then returned to the library (less than a mile -- it was rainy so no walking today). Sure enough there it was sitting on the Koala care diaper changer in the bathroom where we left it. Oh, did I mention he had a nice & STINKY poop at the library when I had no wipes. Oops...poor kid -- wet brown papertowels... He was also charming enough to put both hands on the toilet and lean in as I'm trying to dump the poo, gag (please don't let me puke, please don't let me puke), and flush the toilet. It was a great balancing act using my leg to scoot him back. Hand washing was fun, too -- ds1 used about 15 papertowels...before he washed his hands...

I love the library...


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamonamon*
please don't let me puke, please don't let me puke











I find myself saying the same thing for every poopy diaper lately.


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

I had my first moms night out tonight, and WOW! It was so much fun. We all just had a great time. I was out from 6-10:30 and Julian did great with his daddy. They watched a little tv, made pizza, cuddled, piled up some laundry - good times.









So, more pregnant news! The majority of my playgroup is pregnant. I mentioned early I had found out about one yesterday, well I found out about another this evening! There's one thats 3 weeks ahead of me, and myself, so 4 out of 8 of us are pregnant, and 1 is in the 2ww. I'm glad we'll all be having babies around the same time again.







:


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shalena*
The majority of my playgroup is pregnant. I mentioned early I had found out about one yesterday, well I found out about another this evening! There's one thats 3 weeks ahead of me, and myself, so 4 out of 8 of us are pregnant, and 1 is in the 2ww. I'm glad we'll all be having babies around the same time again.







:

That's really amazing. I bet the others are like "which bottled water are YOU people drinking?"


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

That's so wierd, there's a bunch of us in my little local group preggo too! For weeks I kept telling them not to "touch" me, and that I was switching from our city water to bottled...I knew I should have showered in it too!







Just kidding, I'm excited too. We have 2 moms due early Feb., myself & another girl in March, and one or two others. Actually, I think one delivered this week...


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

omg this kid nurses so freaking much. all day long "mikKIES! mik-KIEEEEES!" Usually it's screamed with glee, but many times in an impatient, demanding tone. Give it a rest!


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessviola*
omg this kid nurses so freaking much. all day long "mikKIES! mik-KIEEEEES!" Usually it's screamed with glee, but many times in an impatient, demanding tone. Give it a rest!









And stop twiddling her nipples, while you're at it, kid. And stop kicking her arm while you suckle, else she's likely to drop you!


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wolfmeis*
And stop twiddling her nipples, while you're at it, kid. And stop kicking her arm while you suckle, else she's likely to drop you!

I've almost dropped Jett twice for kicking my arm out from holding him. He's a beasty when he nurses.

His new trick is when he's nursing and I'm in Daddy's t-shirt, to put his head inside the chest of the shirt and put his feet in the chest and out the armhole. It'd be cute, but he's going to ruin them. And, he doesn't know the difference so he tries to do it when I'm wearing my own, fitted clothes that would easily be ruined.

He couldn't just be a sweet, gentle, cuddly nurser, could he?


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

EnviroBaby fell asleep on the way home and slept 13 hours last night, waking only twice to nurse!! Normally he sleeps 9-10 hours at night. I told the sitter about it this morning, and she said she forgot to tell me last night that he'd taken two naps yesterday, which is unusual anymore, and they added up to 3 hours whereas he normally naps 2 hours.







What kind of developmental leap are we in for?

Maybe it's the potty-learning. He was sleeping too hard to practice last night, but in the previous 5 days he peed in the potty or the big toilet at least 20 times and pooped once.







Today was the first day this week we didn't catch the first morning pee. He finds it great fun to go every time he has the urge for an hour or two; then he gets tired of it and asks for a diaper.

He is an acrobatic nurser too.







:


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Ya, i've just about had it. I'm teetering on the edge of weaning Cole. He's been nursing with his teeth for nearly a year now and I don't know how much more I can take. And god, the acrobatics... he's developed a habit if finding any tiny underarm hair and pulling it out while nursing. Oh, it's painful.

We got his new carseat. It's freaking awsome! The side impact guards are wonderful and he really loves it. He pets it constantly because it's so soft and snuggly. Good choice and actually worth the pricetag.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Angela, I had to shave off my armpit hair for that reason. I miss it, but I couldn't stand all the tugging and twiddling.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

which car seat did you get?


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light*
Ya, i've just about had it. I'm teetering on the edge of weaning Cole. He's been nursing with his teeth for nearly a year now and I don't know how much more I can take. And god, the acrobatics... he's developed a habit if finding any tiny underarm hair and pulling it out while nursing. Oh, it's painful.

yeah, tell me about it. i'm lucky enough to have a mole in the middle of my neck that is just *irresistable*







: i've been getting a lot of that completely touched out, want to throw him across the room feeling lately


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

recaro young sport

it's really really nice.


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

You mean it isn't just the pregnancy thing making for crazy nursing sessions? I guess that makes me feel better. I particularly like it when he does headstands while we're (or I'm) laying in bed & he's nursing... until he turns his head to face the bed...while latched on. Youch! Luckily the only thing he twiddles in my other nipple which he's pretty much accepted isn't going to happen anymore.

mhl, sounds like a nice seat. I feel bad for ds1, he tells me his butt hurts on long car rides -- there is NO padding in the bottom. Poor kid. And Aiden is using Ian's old seat, except I found out recently that the big arm that comes over isn't considered to be a good thing anymore, so now I want to get him another one. I'm really hopin my sis didn't destroy the baby bucket -- I want to use it for bean #3...


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I had the weirdest thing happen last night! DH is out of town, so it's just Jett and me. Our bed is on the floor and there's a space between the head and the wall, were the air pump sits (it's a select comfort)

I woke up at 4 am and didn't "feel" Jett near me. I physically felt all around and didn't find him. I felt up the space above it where all the spare pillows are. I felt on both sides on the floor. I dug around in the covers. I started to panic a little. I found my glasses, turned on the light and looked all those places again. No Jett! I went to the next bedroom (no hallway, you walk through it) and he wasn't there. My heart was just racing, I was sooo scared. I round the corner to the top of the stairs and there he is, sitting there, way leaned back into the corner made by the baby gate and the wall. He's head is to the side, he's asleep in an awful position.

I hadn't shut that baby gate at night in months. What possessed me to shut it last night??? I'm so thankful I did. I can imagine him sleepwalking right off the steps.

Funny thing, his daddy was a big sleepwalker as a kid. Even as an adult, he has done it on a few rare occasions. I wonder if we're in for this as a regular occurence. At least it won't be so scary next time.


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

Wow Jaclyn -- that would be scary! Thank goodness the gate was closed!


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Carolynn, I hope your infant seat returns to you unscathed. I know what you mean. I have a mental list of who I will loan things to and who I won't, based on the way they treat their stuff. My MIL is mostly on my "No List"...she ruins everything. She read some saying somewhere that was about not being too attached to material goods and not being sad when they're ruined. It basically went, "When I see something, I see it broken." She takes it to mean, "Hey, who cares, let's trash it!" And she thinks I'm anal and annoying and obsessive because I bib Jett when he eats and go rinse off potential stains when they happen. Gee, MIL, maybe I just prefer not to ruin good clothes!

And, this issue goes far beyond clothes...she ruined my antique kitchen cart after I specifically requested she not put detergent/bleach bottles on it since they would ruin the red paint. She ignored me, she ruined it and then 1.5 yrs later she had the gall to say, "I can't believe you have that cart on the porch after all that shit you gave me about taking care of it!" I said, "Judy, you didn't take care of it. Look at the bleach and phosphorus rings and the peeling paint. It's not worth anything anymore."







: It now is used as a seedling cart by my grandfather. Eh, at least it gets some love still.

Okay, MIL rant over. I love this woman to death, I really do.







She's awesome. I just







over some issues.

--------------
On the flip side, a friend just loaned me her 5 yr old son's Soft Star Boots from when he was Jett's size. They're beautiful and SO nice. She also gave me four pairs of Robeez! I appreciate both the gift and the loan so much, but am going to be paranoid about those boots until she gets them back safely. I know she intends to keep them as one of his keepsake items. But, I also know she really means it when she wants me to borrow them, so I can't turn her down. Ohhhh, the stress!!


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

Oh,







Jaclyn... I wouldn't be able to turn the boots down! I had a friend offer me a pair of her robeez that she intended to keepsake, but she said -- "as long as they are still recognizeable shoes, I don't care what condition they return in!" I returned them when he was starting to outgrow them and they developed a small hole in the seam. Her only comment was that they looked well used & well loved! Hopefully you have a similar experience.

I'm just hoping my carseat doesn't smell like nasty formula puke or animal leavings from (please God no) being left in my mom's (usually open to small animals) garage -- she lives in the country, so lots of things find their way in... We shall see, I suppose. I knew it was a possiblility when I loaned it.

It sounds like your mil is a bit of a







:







: Reminds me of my grandma...whom we only see a few times a year!


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE*
I hadn't shut that baby gate at night in months. What possessed me to shut it last night??? I'm so thankful I did. I can imagine him sleepwalking right off the steps.

Funny thing, his daddy was a big sleepwalker as a kid. Even as an adult, he has done it on a few rare occasions. I wonder if we're in for this as a regular occurence. At least it won't be so scary next time.

God bless mother's intuition. I was a biiig sleepwalker; my parents had a sliding chain lock on the front door to keep me _in_, not keep other people out.


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Oooh, found this thread.

I had long hours at school this week (is it any indication how bad it is that when I went to write "this week" I wrote "shit week" by accident?). Naomi woke up with her daddy and spent all day with him every day this week.

By Tuesday I came home and instead of pouncing on me for "nummies" she toddled into the kitchen to watch daddy make popcorn...eat the popcorn, take a bath, and THEN she wanted "nummies". OMG where did my baby go?! She actually seemed thrown off that I was there this morning when she woke up. She asked for "dada" first thing when she opened her eyes. I don't know whether to be happy or sad. She obviously adores her dada and does just swimmingly with him, but damn, I'm feeling pretty useless. DH says "aww, don't worry about it, I'm just the new fling..."

Shalena, I'd love to get together with you sometime soon. My school week is over and I've got lots of free time next week, you want to come visit (or vice versa)? It would be nice to chat with another December mama







.


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

I had lost the thread re-subbing


----------



## sadiesmom (Feb 18, 2005)

I lost the thread subscription for some reason. I thought it was strange that everyone was so quiet! I was obviously wrong.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE*
We had about 10 or 11 days of super=stupendous, ultra-pleasant days with Jett. He wasn't teething, wasn't having any "mental growing behavior issues", was just all around in a great mood. Well, the two year molar teething came back, the attitude came back, he did a total 180 degree turn. I'm so sad...he was so sweet and fun for a while.









Aw well.....toddlerhood, right?

We had the same thing with Sadie. It was sooo nice for awhile, then, boom, nasty teething episode this week. Bad, bad, bad. Worst night of sleep since she was a newborn. I've tried giving her Motrin for her pain, but this kid won't take ANYTHING. If I try to force it she freaks out and starts gagging like she's going to puke. She loves Hylands teething tablets, but those were not even close to strong enough this time. Poor baby.









Sadie's an acrobatic nurser too. She's taken to standing up on the bed an nursing, (while I'm lying down), in the middle of the night.







: I had intended on trying to nightwean, but then the teething hell started so that went by the wayside. Now it seems she's nursing more during the day AND eating more. Must be a growth spurt. I weighed her yesterday...29 lbs. Oh my back.

Anyone else's kid suddenly into stuffed animals/dolls, etc? Sadie never really paid much attention to them until just recently. Now she's got to have either her Curious George or her pug dog with her all the time. She's been really mothering her baby dolls too.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I think I'm going to buy a new server for MDC myself.


----------



## kazmir (Nov 21, 2001)

Niko did great this weekend with my sister and DH and I had a nice weekend away! Yipee! He and his sister fell asleep together about 9 pm Sat night wtih no fuss and slept thru the night. Niko is doing great at night and sleeping thru now. It only took 3 nights of "weaning". He still likes to nurse when I am available and in the morning, evening and to bed. DH is going to keep putting him to bed at least twice a week so we can stay used to it so I can get out occasionally with the girls.

Niko is also a mobile nurser. He likes to pick at my underarm hair and pinch my forearm hari... quite annoying! This morning I was able to trim his nails while he watched me. I think I have done that twice only. He is a light sleeper so I wasn't able to do it at night lately.

We had a Dr appt on friday and Niko now weighs in at almost 25 lbs. He really likes food these days.

Jaclyn, what a story! I'm glad the gate was closed.....

I have been clothing Niko in hand me downs and we have a Mom's group that circulates clothing. I have one friend with a 1 yr old son and another who just found out she is having a boy in March so we will get alot of use out of this round of boy's clothing. most of it is from older siblings of the same mom's! I only save a couple of things when the kids are really young. I don't have the storage space for alot of clothes and they tend to get yellowed and smelly over time anyway.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

Just have to post this here too. DD said "love you" to me yesterday. It was the first time she ever said that and it was followed by a big hug


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

awww, how sweet KM!


----------



## Jenelle (Mar 12, 2004)

All day today, I got to hear "No monkey jumpin' on bed!"

...Eli is so proud of himself every time he says it, and he grins so big!

He said it to Daddy several times on the phone tonight.

This song is courtesy of big brother Aidan.


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

Jenelle -- (my) Aiden is always learning things like this. It's so cute! I keep doing double takes seeing kids Aiden's age who are hardly verbal...then I realize ds1 was the same way!

KM, I'm jealous...my two have said it a few times, but it's more of a "repeating" thing, than spontaneous...


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I am back. I had a bear of a vacation. By the time I got to Indiana I was bleeding pretty bad, called the midwife and got it stopped but I basically spent the rest of the time trying not to exert myself too much or it would start again. It's been gone for over a week now, so I am hopeful. Then we went to Ohio, while there my stupid soon to be BIL convinces a bunch of people that my dh is AWOL because he thought we were suppossed to be home Thursday and we weren't coming home to Sunday, what a mess, but it got straightened out. If anybody had bothered to call us or actually look at the paperwork it would have had the right date on it but I digress. I hate this guy, he's a know it all jerk and I am suppossed to be in this dumb wedding. My great-grandma was very ill and she died yesterday morning. I can't go to the funeral because I just got back. That doesn't really bother me though, at least I saw her alive. None of my uncles or aunts went up there and I told them she was dying, they should feel extreme guilt. The nursing home was 20 minutes from their house and and 15 hours from mine and I saw her more often than they did. Well I have a sinus infection so I will catch you later.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Oh Shauna!!















on all counts. You are an awesome mama and great granddaughter.


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

Shauna what a shitty week. I am feeling for you, woman. I am glad you got to see your great grandmomma!


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

So I managed to have a hell day yesterday and I am still not sure how that happened. I actually had an "oh! I finally have one of those MDC stories!" moment but since I try to stay off TAO I decided to tell you lovely ladies here.

Yesterday we did our stuff as usual, I made a mindful decision (this is important to the story, because it was really working) to just chill. We were just going on child pace about our business because I wanted to just do errands without stressing. The kids were having FUN, choosing which stairs to use and which aisles to walk down, that kind of thing.

Anyway, we were leaving the pharmacy, and Dougie was in full out toddler run at this point. There were two sets of motion-sensitive exit doors, one leading directly onto the street (handicapped access) and one onto the sidewalk. I called ahead to Graham "That the wrong door, baby, use the other one," but while she stopped,she didn't turn back. I learned in that moment that Dougie is now big enough to activate those doors. I was trying not to run myself, but he darted into the street.

I dashed around a woman on her cell phone and launched into the street, shouting "Graham!" because she was doing NOTHING but sitting on a chair, while she watched the baby run out. Graham looked up, realized where Douglas was and started SCREECHING "DOUGIEEE!! DOUGIEEEEEE!!!!"

I grabbed him, hauled him back in unscathed (no cars at all) and just stood there sort of shaking and ramped up. Then it happened.

THAT TROLL who just ignored my baby running past her into the street, said into the phone but in my direction, "I'm so sorry. There is a woman here SCUH-REEMING at her children." Then she started out the door where we were supposed to exit as well.

I know my hair caught on fire. I know it did. We always say what we would do in those situations, but I never, ever actually say anything. I was so angry at that woman for paying attention only enough to pass judgement on me, but not to help Douglas. For getting it wrong. I shouted at _her_, though: "Excuse me but that was my daughter who was screaming!!!"

She rolled her eyes at me and said, into the phone "ANYway...." and I chose to mosy on, not wanting to go to jail. I admit to staring at her balefully on the way out though.

This wasn't, by appearances, some young clueless thing. She was at least in her forties, looking sort of bedraggled but sounding very articulate. I was so angry because she was exactly the person you'd expect to give a crap about squashed toddlers. The rudeness I encounter, when I encounter it, usually isn't that in my face. I felt like she'd actually _done_ something to us.

Later that night, Dougie got stung by a bee that had wandered IN THE HOUSE, so it just sort of capped our day for us.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

to all the mamas having a rough day/week.

Lory, I had that same thing happen to us at the library when my first two were littles. I had Madyd in a sling and an arm full of books, and Alex ran out the doors into the street(car coming), and there were ALL KINDS OFF PEOPLE JUST STANDING THERE WATCHING!! Here I am fat lady slinging baby, running, yelling stop, shaking, and they all just watched. I can't imagine doing that...I feel your pain, and she's lucky you didn't deck her.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamonamon* 
:

KM, I'm jealous...my two have said it a few times, but it's more of a "repeating" thing, than spontaneous...

um well, this wasn't spontaneous either. I had just said "I love you", but I'll still take it!

We are miserable here. Evangeline has about 3 different rashes. I've taken her to the doctor twice for them because of the less than thorough information I've gotten. She has molluscum, which is this horrible thing that is contagious and can linger for YEARS. My beautiful girl is covered in warts, and they just tell me to let the infection self eliminate, which it will "probably" do in 6 months to 2 years. Wow, that's great. Actually, the new doc didn't tell me that, our old doc (who we're friends with) did after i called him about something else. The new doc just said "don't let her scratch those, they'll spread" and she only said that on the second visit when there were hundreds, not the first when there were only 8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







: She also has something itchy on her face that I think is viral, but not sure since new doc is not a good communicator. And I tried putting duct tape on the molluscum, a suggestion from Dr. Sear's website, but dd is very obviously allergic to duct tape. So that makes 3 rashes on 1 girl

And Annalise has roseola and is just miserable. She's also teething, so that could be why.

E has shown a sudden renewed interest in nursing. Only problem is she doesn't remember how to latch on. I let her try but I don't think she's getting anything. So yesterday she kept asking for "mommy milk" so I pumped some for her. I haven't done that since she gave up the bottle at night. Maybe If she were still nursing she wouldn't have this rash. Annalise doesn't have it.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Good grief. I'm sorry KM. Poor baby.


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

wow, tough times....









shauna,
i hope the bleeding was nothing. how scary!

lory,
geez, that got my blood boiling too. it's amazing how people just lack basic decency.

KM,
well, i'd like to send a bunch of cyberhugs, but the sever is too busy







: .
I know well the pain of seeing a baby with normal skin and crying because your baby has an ugly, torturous condition. I hope you find something that helps in less time. It took us about 15 months or so, but Max's skin is finally normal. I still cry with joy for that. I'm so sorry you have to deal with that. I hope Annalise feels better soon, too. It's beyond rough when they're both sick! And don't beat yourself up over her not nursing anymore. That's not what caused the infection.





















(oh yay, they're back!)


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

KM, I am sorry about the molluscum. There has GOT to be something we can learn naturally that will help speed that process along. How does one contract that?

ETA: Have you seen this?
Tea tree oil rocks my world.


----------



## Fiestabeth (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey all, haven't had much to post, but Sofia has been really constipated for at least a week, and wondered if anyone had any advice. I did a search and came up with prune juice (which we just started today) and flax oil. So tonight I gave her a couple of whole wheat crackers that have flax in them. This has been a recurring problem, but this time I'm getting a little worried about a blockage, because she is really having pain. How do you know if it's just constipation? Thanks. I just wanted to ask y'all since your kiddos are the same age.

ETA: She's still nursing about 6 times in 24hrs, but the last three days she's nursed 10-12 times (I'm a little worn out.) She also drinks quite a bit of water, and she had a couple of ounces of prune juice this evening. Her diet is somewhat lacking in fiber, because she loves cheese and yogurt. But I try to get her to eat as many fruits and veggies as possible.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

KM- my sister had molluscum on her episiotomy after she had my nephew, they burned it off with lasers. From my understanding it is a pox virus like chicken pox and it just has to run it's course. there are a bunch of products on the market to treat the bumps but if she still has the virus it can come back, although Nicki's hasn't.

Well Rozzie started Kindermusik yesterday. Josh took her. Broke my heart to not go but I have been too sick. Now I can't sleep. Why do I always feel nauseous from about 1 am to 1 pm. It stinks. But I did hear the baby's heartbeat yesterday. I am only 8 weeks but I own a doppler and thought what the heck, I am having a craptacular day, maybe it will cheer me up. So it was loud and clear and 143. I wouldn't usually have done it but with the bleeding I was kind of scared.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wolfmeis* 
KM, I am sorry about the molluscum. There has GOT to be something we can learn naturally that will help speed that process along. How does one contract that?

ETA: Have you seen this?
Tea tree oil rocks my world.


I'm currently putting colloidal silver and tea trea oil on her twice daily and occasionally some iodine as well. The bumps she currently has are drying up faster than they were (like in a couple of days), though not disappearing, but new ones are errupting constantly. Molluscum is contracted by contact with an infected person. I think she got it from the church nursery.

So my biggest dilemma is whether or not to bring her around other kids. The molluscum is making me so miserable, and the thought it could go on for a couple of years just kills me. I don't see how I could do this to another mama, but that means isolating us until she clears up. That means I don't get to make any friends.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rozzie'sma* 
KM- my sister had molluscum on her episiotomy after she had my nephew, they burned it off with lasers. From my understanding it is a pox virus like chicken pox and it just has to run it's course. there are a bunch of products on the market to treat the bumps but if she still has the virus it can come back, although Nicki's hasn't.

wow, that's really freaky. That means that either someone with molluscum on their hands was touching her without gloves or the scisors weren't properly sterilized. either way, what horrible hospital sanitary policies!!!!!! Especially for a cut-happy hospital


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

oh yeah, they butchered her and then tried to say she got it from sex when she hadn't had sex since concieving Nathan, they also told it was herpes until we got the pathology report back.


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rozzie'sma* 
oh yeah, they butchered her and then tried to say she got it from sex when she hadn't had sex since concieving Nathan, they also told it was herpes until we got the pathology report back.

I grieve over "modern" obstetrics. It shouldn't be this way.


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

KM- it sound awful.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah I was kind of excited about her moving here because they want a child and I told her she could homebirth down here. She said no thanks, Nick wouldn't go for that. I told her I wasn't aware any babies were to be coming out of his vagina. It got kind of ugly. It basically ended with me telling her how I don't want to hear her complain when it all goes to crap again


----------



## rainy32 (Apr 27, 2004)

i just wanted to post that I think wyatt hates me. he is happy around all others, dad, caregiver, etc. I walk into the room and its "NURSE NURSE" and after he nurses its SCREAM SCREAM SCREAM and CRY CRY CRY like the world is gonna end. and he wants nothing to do with anything I want to do - be it taking a bath, changing a diaper, eating yummy foods. I am the devil.







and i'm taking it too personally, i know, and need to chill!!


----------



## kazmir (Nov 21, 2001)

Wow, alot has been going on, I hope everyone's improving and their kids are better too, either physically or emotionally.

Rainy - My first went thru that stage and Niko is like that right now with daddy. It passes but it sure is a bummer to hear.

Not much going on here, just work, school and life.


----------



## rainy32 (Apr 27, 2004)

in my saner moments, I know its a phase, and I know its normal. While its happening, I'm freaking out. Like he cries inconsolably over the smallest things (putting on his sweatshirt led to 5 minute sof heartrending sobs today) - it makes me think somethign is really wrong. how can he be so upset over something so small??

I hav ea sore throat and a fever, and I think he has had a sore throat and fever, and you know how when you're sick the whole world just feels crappier ... I think that might be contributing to it That, and the feact that he is almost 2. But i am frustrated, let me tell you.







:


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Dude. I feel ya. Cole is driving me freaking nuts. We cut his hair btw. Short. It's sooooo cute. He looks so much like DH now, it's just amazing. He loves to rub his short hair and is digging and twiddling me less, thank gods. I don't know though, this age is trying. Makes me think I might be done with this whole baby thing.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

It's bedtime so can't write a lot- but um- Jaclyn, glad you closed the gate! Lory, what a horrible woman! I like to think I would be quick on the draw to step in and help but I might be so shocked I would stand there agape as a child ran into the street. But I would never be rude like that. rozzie'sma, that's awesome that you heard the baby's heartbeat.









KM- Lula and Marcos have both had molluscum, they both got it from the same pool when they were the same age. It's really contagious in pools, I hear. She had maybe 10 bumps on her torso, but it never really spread that much. I read that once you got the 'core' out, the bump would disappear. I am really psycho about bumps or pimples or scabs... MUST PICK! So eventually I squeezed all of hers and they went away. They haven't come back even though Marcos has it now. Maybe she's immune now? She HATED when I squeezed them. I was quick about it!









Now Marcos has them. He had them under his chin and I managed to get those one at a time. They're gone but he has 5 or 6 of them on his perineum. I haven't squeezed those because I think it's just too sensitive there, and also because he is already suspicious of me and will have a cow if I touch him like I'm examining him.







I'm going to try the iodine.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lula's Mom* 
I read that once you got the 'core' out, the bump would disappear. I am really psycho about bumps or pimples or scabs... MUST PICK! So eventually I squeezed all of hers and they went away.









I am exactly the same way, mama. And that's great, the problem is that E is literally covered with HUNDREDS of them, and some of them are really tiny.

If I had gotten them when there were only 10, it might be a different story. But at that stage I was very hopeful they were chicken pox, so I was dilligent NOT to pick them. And even though they were identified shortly thereafter, the doc told me absolutely nothing about them, so I didn't know what I was facing yet.


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

Well, Aiden gave me a heart attack yesterday... My sister & I had taken our kids to the library (it was a gorgeous day for a walk...) and when we got back, we ushered them all inside and they took off running & playing while my sis & I collapsed into chairs to chat & veg out. What with the two of hers (a 3 year old & a 16 month old) and the two of mine there was quite a racket going on in the trainset room, but it was happy noise, so we left them alone.

DH left to walk across the street to get meat for dinner just after we got home, and when he comes back he is holding a crying Aiden & saying, uh, did you guys forget something? Apparantly he returned to the house from the store to find Aiden on the front porch crying his little heart out. My sister swears she ushered him into the house, I swear I latched the door, and dh swears he latched the door as he left...so how did he get out?!

I almost puked at the thought of my baby out there & us not even noticing or hearing (not that you could hear anything with the racket the others were making). Poor little guy. And then on top of that, the little fever he had spiked last night so I slept on the couch with him all night (with him nekkid, until after he peed on me the THIRD time) to keep him snuggled with me, but as cool as possible w/o waking up dh & ds1...

He seems fine today, but at about 1:30 he climbed into my lap, batted my book away, arranged himself cradle hold nursing style, leaned against my breast & went to sleep in a millisecond. And this without nursing & fussing at all (except when I resisted the first pushing away of my book







). What a day (or two...)

KM --







s I can't imagine how angry I would be with the doctor...your poor dd.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Oh, man, I am so sorry your daughter is fighting that, KM. That really sucks, too, that your doc was wrong like that. Grrr....

Carolynn, I feel for you about Aiden being outside. These guys are starting to get tricksy and it's scary. Jett can let himself out of the house, but can't reach the latch from outside. I have to watch him like a hawk. I'm sooo glad that he was on the porch like that. What if he had wondered off? How long it might have been until you noticed he was missing?! That thought frightens me so much!!

Jett is repeating some more words here and there, but there's still no consistency to them. He can keep up, physically, with my friend's son who just turned five over the summer. It's scary. He outdoes the 3 yr old at LLL playgroup on the jungle gym. He's a menace, because his body is so far ahead of the rest of him.

He is having some sort of mental breakthrough, though. It is regarding "Me" "You" and "action" In other words, he points at himself and the airplane we fly. He points at us and then the cockpit. He points at the helicopter mechanics and the helicopter. It appears to be some sort of "X belongs with Y sort of thing, or an ownership thing, basically.

I was on the phone with my credit card company last night. I had no bottoms on at all. Jett was pointing at my behind and trying to cram a finger in my ***. I kept swatting his hand away and dancing around like a fool. He thought this was comical and was laughing uproariously, nonstop. He giggled and laughed and hooted the entire time I was on the phone...chasing me around the living room with his finger. A couple of times, he was in front of me and was still trying to cram a finger up me. What the heck?!?! The poor customer service woman was laughing too hard to help me practically. I just said, "Sorry, I have a 21 month old chasing me around the living room." I didn't say WHY he was chasing me.







: Ahhhh, toddlers!


----------



## sadiesmom (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow, I've missed a lot. Hugs to everyone going through a rough patch with their kiddos.







We're right there with you. Even on Sadie's best days she's, um, sensitive. She's been teething again, so it's been rocky to say the least. I've got this book on hold at the library:

http://www.amazon.com/Highly-Sensiti...e=UTF8&s=books

I'm hoping it will offer some encouragement.

Rainy - I totally understand where you're coming from. Sometimes it feels like other kids like me more than my own. I just finished sitting for another MDC mom I met at the park, (watched her 2 yo for 3 days, 4hrs each day). The mom had never left her kid with anyone except her dh, who was out of town, and so was a bit anxious about the whole thing. Well her daughter did great. Had a fabulous time. My friend was a little sad actually that her dd didn't even ask for her while she was gone! Meanwhile, Sadie is angry/upset/frustrated with me at every turn. Sometimes I feel like I'm feeling miserably at this.









Ok, on a happier note, the Maui countdown has officially begun. We leave on Thursday!







Man, I need a break.

Funny story Jaclyn.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

:







to me!!!!! Today I am 23. We went to a new midwife yesterday, Josh and I both really liked her. So my homebirth is set, Yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

rozzie'sma HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!








:







:







:








:































































:







:





















:





















:


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 
Carolynn, I feel for you about Aiden being outside. These guys are starting to get tricksy and it's scary. Jett can let himself out of the house, but can't reach the latch from outside. I have to watch him like a hawk. I'm sooo glad that he was on the porch like that. What if he had wondered off? How long it might have been until you noticed he was missing?! That thought frightens me so much!!

Exactly -- and the thing is -- he doesn't know how to open the doors -- we have plastic things over the knobs...

anywho.. Aiden likes to screech "hold you" when he wants to be picked up now, too cute.

Happy birthday, RM! You youngin, you! (okay, by 5 years, but it still freaks me out that peeps my little brothers age could have babies!)









Anyone know what's up with this DDDC? I'm







:


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamonamon* 

Anyone know what's up with this DDDC? I'm







:

was it meant for someone else?









Be happy you have one? Of course a lot of us do now. Don't tell anyone, but mine should have expired already









Happy Birthday RM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When I was 23 I was young and single, on my own. Hard to belive that just a very very few







years later, I've got a husband and 2 kids!!!

So who on here has a REALLY big babe? I'm just asking because Annalise is over 19lbs already at 7 mos, and so I'm needing to think about car seats. E wasn't 19lbs until after her 1st birthday. And I really like our Triumph, but I'm wondering if A won't outgrow it too soon and require another one and maybe I should just suck it up and spend the big bucks for a britax.


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamonamon* 
]
Anyone know what's up with this DDDC? I'm







:


10 bucks someone in our other DDC did it!


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

Iris has figures out how to open the doors and our condo is on the third floor. We have to keep the door locked at all times b/c she would leave in a second. It is very scary.

I have not been able to post much b/c she can not stand to see me on the computer but I am trying to stay caught up with everyone.


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

Shalena & KM -- someone pmed me about it...I'm waiting for her to explain it -- not that I don't appreciate it, but I couldn't find any threads that we had both posted on. I'm really lost on this one!

Nannymom -- ds1 was like that, and now Aiden comes over & starts pressing keys on the number pad -- he put my computer on standby the other day while I was "talking" to dh...imagine my trauma...I had to walk 15 feet to the base of the stairs & yell up them to him to finish our conversation


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

Well yesterday made me want to put my entire family except Rosalynn into a handbasket and ship them to hell myself. Nobody called not even my mom. Then all I asked for from Josh because we are struggleing to pay the midwife. is to make me dinner, a cheesecake, and clean the house. He never cleaned the house, it was actually worse when I woke up because he stayed up half the night playing video games. He was suppossed to go out in the mornign and buy supplies I wanted Ravioli and of course the cheesecake. At 1:30 in the afternoon I tell him that cheesecake requires several hours to make because of the cheese having to soften and the cooling time so if he is going to get stuff he should probably do it now. He had been watching football. So he gets it and I put cherry pie filling on the list for topping and even tell him what aisle it is in. He gets tart pie cherries in water. He made the cake begrudgingly, and didn't leave the cream cheese to soften so it is lumpy, dense, and in general grose. He just rushed through it so he could watch football. At 4 he asks me what time I want to eat and I say between 5 and 6. He said he would start dinner then. Which he did. He tossed the ground turkey in a pan, set it on the stove, turned it on, went into the back bedroom without telling me and takes a nap. So he burned the crap out of it. At 6 I lost it. I threw the phone at him so hard I put a small hole in my wall. My house was a mess, I had no dinner, he screwed up my cake, and I just couldn't take it. He is the most ungrateful husband I know. He actually didn't know until Saturday that my birthday was Sunday. I have always done nice things for him. I didn't think I asked too much. So he finally made me dinner at 8 pm and called me a b?tch. I just cried for hours.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm sorry your birthday was a disaster!


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm wondering if anyone else out there has started with the potty? Evangeline will sit on the potty FOREVER! Right now she's on it singing "nakie baby dinner"







whatever that means.

And she's been on there for half an hour. She told me 10 minutes ago she was done, but when I tried to get her off and put a diaper on her, she cried and went limp until I put her back on. She does this whenever she gets on the potty, stays forever, and even when she tells you she's done, she cries to get back on.







:


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoalaMommy* 
And she's been on there for half an hour. She told me 10 minutes ago she was done, but when I tried to get her off and put a diaper on her, she cried and went limp until I put her back on. She does this whenever she gets on the potty, stays forever, and even when she tells you she's done, she cries to get back on.







:

God Bless ddc. So you've met Douglas then???????? He loves the toilet. He gets down by himself, thankfully, but if he's doen being prodcutive I just leave him alone.

Rozzie'sMa I am so sorry about your BD. That was really rude of your dh. I had a year like that 4 years ago and I am (honestly, though embarassed about it) still not quite over it.


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

KM -- mine will say he wants to go & sit, but other than once a few months ago, he won't sit. Usually he's just peed on the floor (since he's nekkid a lot) so he then has to get a diaper, as one peeing on the floor is usually followed by another within 10 minutes, & he has a HUGE fit.

Oh, RM --







I'm afraid something like that would happen if I ever asked my dh to do anything special for me on my birthday... Men just don't get it -- and if you tell them you do things for them on THEIR special day, they respond with "well, then don't do anything for me, I don't care."

Take the next chance you have to go out w/o baby and dh & treat yourself to a wonderful slice of cheesecake at a little cafe & a good book (or new knitting mag) for an hour or two... Or go to an italian place for a lunch & have your ravioli & cheesecake then -- it will be empty around 3 or 4pm & they might have early bird specials.

It's sad when we have to do nice things for ourselves or no one else will...


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

Finally a chance to post...

rozzie'sma- That sucks. what a crappy day.

Well for shalena and anyone who read my thread about Iris and her spirited behavior i would like to report things are going much better. I don't think I realized how much I was encourageing her to act crazy by giving into demands just to gain some peace and quiet or just so she wouldn't cry and feel bad. It really only took about two days of setting boundraies and "loving limits" for her to calm down. And now when she does have a melt down I just let her cry in my arms and I don't feel as frustrated.

I have been asking her if she wants to go potty and she says yes but then she panics when she sits on there. I want to be closer to getting out of diapers but i have a feeling we have a ways to go.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Which one of you did it????????

<----------------

First of all, my f'ing sides hurt. Secondly, you woke up Jett. Third, I had to calm and start breathing again before I could call Shanon and report it to him.


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

Oh hey, i got one too!

I'm not sure what it means...


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

Not me, but that's too funny, Jaclyn!

Shalena, I feel your pain -- the lady who tagged me finally pmed me because I hadn't commented...I was still







& had only mentioned it to ya'll...

by the way -- here's my reference: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...85#post6117485


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Carolynn, yours is funny. Shalena, I don't get yours, either.


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

Well, I made a bit of a snarky comment about MDC's search the other day. Or this other snarky comment having to do with google's sponsered ads that come up when you search for something. Little miss snarky snark over here.

I'm not complaining. This is my second DDDDC ever and I'm flattered!


----------



## rainy32 (Apr 27, 2004)

those are too funny!







jaclyn, my ds runs around cramming his fingers in butts whenever they are available .. his, mine, dh's, the dog's, random dogs with shaved areas .....









here is my new favorite picture of wyatt; its taken at a local arboretum and tall gass prairie preserve. it is WHY we moved to Iowa.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...llGrassBoy.jpg


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

Rainy -- what a cute pic!And boy am I glad ds doesn't have access to dog butts...


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so glad things are getting better with Iris. I too am sometimes guilty of giving in to keep the peace, I have really been making myself stand firm. She has tantrums but after a few minutes she moves on and life gets better.

Jacklyn- I didn't do it but I wish I had. That's too funny.

That's the cutest pic of Wyatt. I love those eyes.

Here are some pics from our trip
Last pic with Grandma (she wouldn't hold still and it blurred)
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...a/DSCN1162.jpg
Picking carrots at my grandmas
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...a/DSCN1167.jpg
Naked at moms
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...a/DSCN1128.jpg
Playing in the garden at her great great aunt Janes
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...a/DSCN1146.jpg
Playing the slots with my grandma (It's in her kitchen)
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...a/DSCN1165.jpg
Driving the Tractor
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...a/DSCN1164.jpg


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok now I feel stupid, I just realized one of you DDDC'ed me. Thank you so much. That made me so happy.





















:


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Rozzie'sma, it is just not right that you were treated that way on your birthday (or any other day!) I am so sorry. I didn't do the DDDDC, but it's true!







Love the pictures, espacially the naked butt. I love naked babies!

Rainy, OH. What a beautiful boy you have.

nannymom, so glad to hear about Iris! You have had such a rough time from the beginning. What a good mother you are. I hope things just get better and better for both of you- you deserve some easier days!

KM, we have been ECing since Marcos was 6 months old. So he is super used to the toilet, and does 99% of his pooping there. If we're out and he tells me "Poopoo!" sometimes we just can't make it in time and it lands in the diaper. And he doesn't like sitting on public toilets, so he usually won't pee there. At home he uses the toilet or little potty seat only half the time for peeing, though. He will pee on the bed, couch, floor, or -his new favorite- the dog water bowl. Poor dogs!

I am so ready for him to be out of diapers too. He's been using the toilet so long I get frustrated and think "why do you still have accidents on the floor?" But I know he's still very little and I hadn't even started potty training with Lula when she was his age! So from that perspective he is doing great.









Jaclyn, that is a great DDDDC! I just noticed I got one too (did the html tags get messed up or something?) It's my first one! Thank you to whoever gave it to me, it made me so happy.







And you will be pleased to know that I finally thought of one, and put in the request a few minutes ago.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

*Wait a minute! How stupid of me!* It's not about me needing to pick a senior title- it's about my obsessive compulsive need to PICK PICK PICK all blemishes on anyone is my vicinity!









When you see my senior title (it shall appear soon) you'll know why I didn't grasp the obvious right away...


----------



## Jenelle (Mar 12, 2004)

LMAO

I must have missed something, about yours Jaclyn... but it's funny!

Kristi, I knew what yours meant right away! I thought it was so funny the other day when you said something about Marcos being suspicious of you.









Rozzie'sma - so sorry about your birthday. You didn't deserve that. He isn't drinking again, is he?









I confess I haven't been following like I used to. I have been checking the pregnancy forums mostly. But I love to pop in and see what's going on with you all. Take care!


----------



## rainy32 (Apr 27, 2004)

Shauna,
what a great set of pictures, especially the tractor one! She's so intent on the driving.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Jenelle, see post # 79 in this thread.

Shauna,







I hope things look up with you and Josh soon. It's no fun, at all.


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainy32* 
those are too funny!







jaclyn, my ds runs around cramming his fingers in butts whenever they are available .. his, mine, dh's, the dog's, random dogs with shaved areas .....









here is my new favorite picture of wyatt; its taken at a local arboretum and tall gass prairie preserve. it is WHY we moved to Iowa.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...llGrassBoy.jpg

Holy Moly that's the cutest little Fraggle of a boy!


----------



## kazmir (Nov 21, 2001)

I hadn't posted in a while and just saw the DDDDC. Someone is spluging on them here! And it really fits, I have to fight off Niko in bed and feel like a trampoline lately!

Bummer about your Birthday Shauna. I feel for you. I gave up on DH and am happy with whatever he gets or does for me. Last Saturday was my Bday and he came thru with jewelry and pastries....

Great pics Shauna looks like you had a nice trip.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey! I have DDDDC!!!! This long and it's only my second. I feel loved. Thanks!

Been a bad week around here. Anyone know if you can breastfeed with Lupus? Ya, that kind of bad. Blah.

You should see this kid. He's a mess.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Geez your kids are all so freaking cute!!!!


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light* 
Hey! I have DDDDC!!!! This long and it's only my second. I feel loved. Thanks!

Been a bad week around here. Anyone know if you can breastfeed with Lupus? Ya, that kind of bad. Blah.

You should see this kid. He's a mess.


Oh mama









I've never seen anything that said you can't nurse with lupus. Have you spoken with an LLL leader? Maybe someone here (outside our ddc) knows.


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

OMG Jaclyn, your DDDDC is hillarious (er, but only because of your story...that was sooooo freaking funny....)


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

I happen to know that breastfeeding with lupus is possible. One of the ladies who is working on LLL leader accrediation did it, her son just weaned, he's 2 1/2 and she is preggers. However I hope you don't have it, I hear the tests have a lot of false positives. They thought I had it once and when they re-ran the test I did not. Same thing happened to my grandma


----------



## Jenelle (Mar 12, 2004)

Man, I don't even know what lupus is, but it doesn't sound fun.







m~h~l


----------



## rainy32 (Apr 27, 2004)

aww, thanks guys, I think ds is pretty cute, too. but I'm his mama, I'm biased.

husg to you shauna about your crummy birtday; and to you m--l - I hope hope hope its not lupus! But i'm glad to hear it wouldn't affect breastfeeding.

OK, I've figured out what everyone is referring to when they talk about DDDDC - but what does it stand for? what words do the letters stand for? I finally figured AF out a couple months ago, but I'm slow on the mdc "language."


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainy32* 
aww, thanks guys, I think ds is pretty cute, too. but I'm his mama, I'm biased.

husg to you shauna about your crummy birtday; and to you m--l - I hope hope hope its not lupus! But i'm glad to hear it wouldn't affect breastfeeding.

OK, I've figured out what everyone is referring to when they talk about DDDDC - but what does it stand for? what words do the letters stand for? I finally figured AF out a couple months ago, but I'm slow on the mdc "language."

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap

I'm slow too sometimes.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

So what do y'all think of my new signature?


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Jackie, you're sooooo naughty. I'm gonna spank you.

oh....and who is that first sentence targeted at? I'll go kick their ass.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 
Jackie, you're sooooo naughty. I'm gonna spank you.

oh....and who is that first sentence targeted at? I'll go kick their ass.









EVERYONE who is always saying "oh I could NEVER do cloth, or I tried cloth but gave up the first week!


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

MHL especially let me know if you get washington. She is an AF spouse too and came down here from washington. She says she had an awesome rheumatologist up there so I could ask her who it was.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Angela, I'm so sorry you are dealing with that!







I hope you get to go to WA even more now.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

I just want to clarify for those of you who did not receive a DDDDC from me, it does NOT mean I don't







you. I only had 7 to give (but then Rozziesma's "D"h messed up her birthday so I decided after the fact she needed one). I spent quite a bit of time reading and re-reading our thread for the most quotable things to say, and that was mostly what determined the receiving of tags.

I'll do more another day


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I see one missing.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

which one?


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)




----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

I'm so glad to share this DDC with you guys. It's been so nice getting to know such a sweet group of mamas. (Not leaving, just saying)

Thanks Jaclyn!


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 










I get it now he he he, smarty (no)pants!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light* 
I'm so glad to share this DDC with you guys. It's been so nice getting to know such a sweet group of mamas. (Not leaving, just saying)

Thanks Jaclyn!









:

I wouldn't want any other DDC


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Ya know, I know of a certain mama from another DDC who checks our threads once in a while. She's jealous of our closeknit, cool DDC, since I told her about us. Her group is petty, mainstream and not so fantastically amazing, apparently.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoalaMommy* 
I get it now he he he, smarty (no)pants!!!











Quote:

I wouldn't want any other DDC








No kidding. We rock.


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

oh wow, i am so touched. KM, was that you? This is my very first ddddc ever in my 3+ years on MDC.









MHL,







I don't know anything about lupus but wanted to offer support.


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 
Ya know, I know of a certain mama from another DDC who checks our threads once in a while. She's jealous of our closeknit, cool DDC, since I told her about us. Her group is petty, mainstream and not so fantastically amazing, apparently.









well i don't know about anybody else, but i would be happy to welcome her here. the more the merrier, right?








:


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoalaMommy* 
I get it now he he he, smarty (no)pants!
































You mean other DDCs aren't like this? What a shame! Makes me appreciate y'all even more, now! I must admit, I notice our thread is always on page 1. That's so cool.

KM, thank you so much, you gave me warm fuzzies.


----------



## sadiesmom (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow, there's been a posting explosion since I was last online! Have I missed the December DDC lovefest?







: You guys crack me up.









Getting ready to take off to Maui tomorrow for 10 days. Dh has been of little to no help in the packing department. So I rather enjoyed it when I asked him to keep an eye on Sadie and get a diaper on her while I took care of some things in the other room, and I heard, "What the...oh ___!" Turns out he had stretched out on the floor to get a little nap in and woke up to little miss peeing on him. Nailed him right in the head. I don't think it was intentional, but it sure was funny.

Alright, must go to bed now. Will catch you guys again after the 8th.

Oh, and MHL -









And almost forgot to wish Rainy an early







: - it's Friday.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sadiesmom* 
Wow, there's been a posting explosion since I was last online! Have I missed the December DDC lovefest?







: You guys crack me up.









And almost forgot to wish Rainy an early







: - it's Friday.

How could you miss the love fest?

Aren't we all still here?







:


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sadiesmom* 
Getting ready to take off to Maui tomorrow for 10 days. Dh has been of little to no help in the packing department. So I rather enjoyed it when I asked him to keep an eye on Sadie and get a diaper on her while I took care of some things in the other room, and I heard, "What the...oh ___!" Turns out he had stretched out on the floor to get a little nap in and woke up to little miss peeing on him. Nailed him right in the head. I don't think it was intentional, but it sure was funny.

That is too funny!














I'm so jealous of your vacation -- you'd better have fun enough for all of us!









Oh, I've solved the mystery of the open door -- it is apparantly not latching even though it is completely closed & locked... so now we give it a good tug after closing it to make sure it's latched. whew! I'm glad we figured it out!


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Our front door was doing that too Carolynn. I didn't realize it until one day we came home and the kids marched right in through the locked door...it just wasn't latched.

Naomi hasn't figured out doorknobs yet. Thank GOODNESS. Because she has everything ELSE down. Last week she climbed to the top of the kids' 7 foot tall bookshelf (it is *ahem* only 1.5 feet wide) to hurl puzzle pieces off the top. She got 48 little president heads varying distances across the room. Ugh. And thank goodness for furniture brackets.

She picks things up so fast, I'm seriously amazed. Last night I was doing school work with 6yo DD, we were picking random objects in the room and clapping syllables...and Naomi was clapping right along! She also sometimes manages to use pronouns correctly, which is just frigging amazing to me...my firstborn only had two WORDS at this age.

Her new trick, though, is yelling NUMMIEEEE!!! NUMMIEEEE!!! Nummies accomplished, she stays there only about 20 seconds before unlatching and screaming SIDE!!! SIIIIIIIDDDDDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Argh.


----------



## green betty (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey all. Wow, cute pics, cute DDDDCs!

I have an aunt with lupus and my roommate in college was diagnosed with it while we were living together, so I know a fair bit about it. It certainly wouldn't be terrific news but as far as long-term chronic illnesses go, it's far more livable than an awful lot of them. I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you, Angela.

Ugh, trying to prep for our move to Vancouver is just awful. Especially since we can't sell our house for the life of us. My town has been in a real estate bubble for the last decade that started to crash, oh, the minute our house went on the market. There were 75 houses on the market here this summer. Three sold. We've taken the price down 40 grand and we're thinking of going down another 20. We bought it with the idea that it would be a money maker, and now we're just hoping to get rid of it without taking too bad of a bath. We'll probably have to rent it out and take a loss every month until it sells. Now I can start stressing about finding a renter!

My dear, vehicle-obsessed Charlie has started to bring a pick-up, school bus or dump truck to every nursing session. Sometimes it just drives across my belly/boobs/neck, but sometimes he backs a dump truck up to my nipple and asks me to express milk into the truckbed. Then he drives it to his mouth (complete with eee! eee! eee! back-up noises) and delivers the load. I've got to get it on video.


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

Lula's Mom -Thank you for the kind words. I am so gklad to have this due date club for support.

does anyone else feel like time is flying? In just a few month our babies will be two







They are becoming kids so fast.

We are off to the outer banks for eight days on saturday. My best friend is getting married and Iris is in the wedding. It shgould be intresting and at the very least really cute.


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

OH I just my ddc! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

nannymom, you're a freak. You've had that forever.


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *green betty* 
My dear, vehicle-obsessed Charlie has started to bring a pick-up, school bus or dump truck to every nursing session. Sometimes it just drives across my belly/boobs/neck, but sometimes he backs a dump truck up to my nipple and asks me to express milk into the truckbed. Then he drives it to his mouth (complete with eee! eee! eee! back-up noises) and delivers the load. I've got to get it on video.









Aiden is vehicle obsessed too... I haven't had the joy of the dump truck being driven to my nipple, though. Too cute! We got him a trucks book this summer, and he can go all the way through it & name them all; dump truck, cherry picker, concrete truck, livestock truck, tanker trailer...etc. So cool.

Today he climbed up on the couch while I was laying on it (facing the couch, so he was leaning on my back) and he sat to watch part of a movie. Next thing I know he was breathing all deep & even & I realized he had fallen asleep on me! DH got home with lunch & picked him up & laid him down in bed. It was barely 1pm -- he hasn't crashed this early in months (if ever). So now perhaps I can make a 5pm drive without him sleeping then being up from 10pm - 2am tonight. We're going to interview a birthing center an hour & a half from here (but 15 minutes from my mom's house).









So many updates from everyone here -- I feel guilty I don't respond to them all -- but know I'm thinkin' of ya'll, lovin your pictures, and laughin' at all the DDDDCs...I even received & gave my first ones (although they had more to do with ogling movie stars that are far too old for me!







).

Anywho,







to you all -- I'm so glad we're still "together."


----------



## Jenelle (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nannymom* 
does anyone else feel like time is flying? In just a few month our babies will be two







They are becoming kids so fast.

You bet, I feel like time is flying!!! I am *25 weeks* pregnant already with another one!







:


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

KM- Thank you so much for the DDDC. It really made me feel good.

Wow so much going on. Rozzie is car obsessed also. She loves to drive our car and my parents are geting her one of those cozy coupe things for christmas. My nephew has one and she lived in that thing. She also likes tools. My sister gave us my nephews tool bench so she spends alot of time hammering and such.

This DDC is much closer than my new one. I look around in there and post a little, but I don't have much in common with them. Most of them are having very managed medical pregnancies and some already have had a few OB run-ins. I just want to fill my head with happy thoughts, of beautiful natural labors, and mamas being treated with respect and dignity. It really makes me cry sometimes to think about the things some of these women go through. I know it probably doesn't bother them but it gives me flashbacks to Rosalynn's pregnancy and how aweful I felt. Like a piece of meat the whole time. This one is so different, I really love my midwife, I don't have to fight for anything I can just relax and go with the flow. My only worry is financial but we can handle it. I just wish I would have done it this way the first time.

Maui sounds delicious, post lots of pics. Ummmmmm warm sunny beach.

So any thoughts as to Halloween costumes yet? I was going to sew a lion costume for Roz but pregnancy and sickness and grief have zapped my energy, so when KMArt was having their sale we picked up a gorilla for Rozzie. It's so cute it even has a little gorilla butt on the back.

Birthday thoughts have already entered my mind. I wasn't going to throw a party but now I am kind of torn, because she has made some friends. We were going to spend the weekend in Memphis and go to the Zoo. Finances aren't going to let that happen so I am thinking a day trip to the local children's museum and a family dinner? My other choice is a bday party with her friends at the local indoor play center. They have a room where you can eat and do cake and everything is already decorated. Then the kids play with all the toys, they have a workshop, grocery, dress up etc. Roz loves it there


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

Hiya mamas.

wondering if any of you want to share the Dec 04 love with another mama here. I'm (secretly) collecting dipes for a mama who can't afford the money to build a stash. I thought maybe some of you who are done having babes might have a pocket dipe or a cover you could spare, or maybe some fitteds size Med or larger. PM me if you are interested and I'll tell you a little more.


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 
nannymom, you're a freak. You've had that forever.

LOL- well I am usually to busy thinking "don't let iris notice me sitting here" to see anything on the screen.


----------



## rainy32 (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *green betty* 
My dear, vehicle-obsessed Charlie has started to bring a pick-up, school bus or dump truck to every nursing session. Sometimes it just drives across my belly/boobs/neck, but sometimes he backs a dump truck up to my nipple and asks me to express milk into the truckbed. Then he drives it to his mouth (complete with eee! eee! eee! back-up noises) and delivers the load. I've got to get it on video.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

Rainy is today your b-day? Or did I pull that out of the air? If it is HAPPY B_DAY to You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainy32 (Apr 27, 2004)

thank you shauna, and charlynn (though you're in maui and not logging in to mdc, i'm sure ... unless brian is surfing and you're bored







).

today is my birthday! dh got me a pair of moo shoes boots that look like blunnies but aren't leather, and the dark brown cotten/tencel LL Bean riding skirt I've been coveting. and a hostess cupcake, which is our tradition for my birthday. i spent the afternoon with wyatt at a new friends house playing and hanging out. and now he's asleep about an hour early. good birthday all around. i am 34!!! whoa. 34.

-rainy


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainy32* 


























































That may be the cutest nursing story ever....


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

RAINY- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!







:







:







:



































:


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

: Happy Birthday, Rainy!







: Good boy, Wyatt!































betty, I'm with nannymom- Best. Nursing Story. Evar.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

:







Rainy.

I had meant to start a birthday thread for you in TAO, but we had a dinner party this evening and I didn't have time to be on the computer. I'm sorry









I hope your birthday was fabulous anyway


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

Happy birthday, Rainy!









KM -- you may need to award for the most DDDDC's at one time!


----------



## green betty (Jun 13, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Rainy! Welcome to 34. I like it here.

Aw, thanks you guys. It's stuff like the milk delivery truck that helps me not to worry about Charlie's language. He's had a lot of words that he says once or twice and never says again, and some that he'll say on request, but in terms of words that he says regularly to communicate? It's pretty much: daddy, mommy, and harbour.

Most of the time it doesn't bother me--or I feel grateful that he isn't spilling all our secrets yet.







But the other day we walked into a friend's house and her ds who is 2 months younger than mine said, "Hi Charlie! Come play trucks!" and Charlie said "da ba" and I had a minor Oh My God My Baby is Behind freak-out.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

well if he is behind so is Roz so I wouldn't worry


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamonamon* 
Happy birthday, Rainy!









KM -- you may need to award for the most DDDDC's at one time!









Not yet, If I get one more though...







:

There are a few of us sporting 3 right now.









I am however open to attempting the MDC record, if anyone has anything they want to add


----------



## rainy32 (Apr 27, 2004)

oh my gosh so many nice birthday wishes!! thank you mamas!


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Well, it's been a trippy few days. As you probably know, Kathryn had her triplets at HOME yesterday. WOOHOO! I got to hear the first baby being born over the phone and got steady updates from one of the MW's the whole time. I'm still so excited, I can't hardly stand it. How wonderful is that?

The bad news?

Ohhh that baby fever has reached a new high! I'm hot to the touch...

I really wanted to loose weight before having another but this is making me shifty. Maybe I can loose it reall quick and have a baby next year.

See how tired I am? Crazy talk. Cole has been night nursing like a nut. I've been urging him to cut back on nursing during the day but I don't have the energy at night. So, he took up night nursing.

I'm thinking CLW is not going to happen.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

MHL your location says Mississippi now? Is this a hint? Did your dh get transferred here because I am in Mississippi too. If he got Columbus AFB we would be neigbors.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Hah, no. Long story.


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rozzie'sma* 
MHL your location says Mississippi now? Is this a hint? Did your dh get transferred here because I am in Mississippi too. If he got Columbus AFB we would be neigbors.


AHH

SAY IT AINT SO







:


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

It better not be. I don't want to leave the crappy south for the deep crappy south.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't blame you, I want out too!!!!!!!1


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light* 
Well, it's been a trippy few days. As you probably know, Kathryn had her triplets at HOME yesterday. WOOHOO! I got to hear the first baby being born over the phone and got steady updates from one of the MW's the whole time. I'm still so excited, I can't hardly stand it. How wonderful is that?

The bad news?

Ohhh that baby fever has reached a new high! I'm hot to the touch...

I really wanted to loose weight before having another but this is making me shifty. Maybe I can loose it reall quick and have a baby next year.

See how tired I am? Crazy talk. Cole has been night nursing like a nut. I've been urging him to cut back on nursing during the day but I don't have the energy at night. So, he took up night nursing.

I'm thinking CLW is not going to happen.

I say go for it, mama!

I feel like such a silly, stupid mama right now.

I am mourning the loss of my beloved Tiva sandals. Favorite shoes of mine. But the silly stupid thing, is that I freely gave them away. I saw a lady walking down the street barefoot, and I couldn't take it, so I gave her my sandals. Somehow, I feel like I gave away part of my soul instead of just a pair of soles. I just can't get over it. I don't know if I'm sad about the shoes or about the woman and the condition she was in. I'm just


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

http://www.legacy.com/cantonrep/Obit...sonId=19411368
This is my cousin. She was basically murdered by inept doctors and I cannot go into details because of the pending lawsuits but please pray for our family. Her daughters have different fathers and the olders girls dad is trying to take her even though he has never paid support and only seen her twice because he thinks he will get money. The court papers are already being filed to keep the girls together but lets pray we find a good judge. The man is a drug addict with a history of drug abuse so please don't let him get that baby. Her children are 4 and 4 months.


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

RM...







I cannot imagine how hard that would be. Those little ones will be in my prayers.


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

Hey, did I ever tell you guys that one of Julian's first words was "Dora"?

Yep, mom of the year award, right here!


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shalena* 
Hey, did I ever tell you guys that one of Julian's first words was "Dora"?

Yep, mom of the year award, right here!









Dora makes me insane! I call it "dora crack" because the boys obsess about it so much. My friends made a copy of an entire season of it for us & they watched it for weeks. Then they gave us copies of a 2nd & 3rd season...needless to say that those are at the back of the cabinet!


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

I had to take dd to one of those late night pediatric places.

The nurse asked me if she liked Dora.

I was feeling Snarky so I said "I don't know, she doesn't watch it, she's under two, isn't that one of the guidelines?"

She looked at me like I was crazy.

It's true that dd doesn't watch it though. right now she always wants to watch this video I HATE of a bunch of kids lip syn...I mean singing songs.


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Naomi loooooves Dora. We don't get cable TV so she has only seen a couple of episodes. The Dora's Fairytale Adventure one...we watched that so many times...girlie appropriately uses "vamanos" and "Cuidado!" and sings the theme song...yells backpack...it's wild.

Her favorite movie, though, is El Dorado (the Dreamworks animated film). She sings the songs, and picks a new favorite scene every week or so (right now it's - "to shebulba?" "TO SHEBULBA!!!!!" and she acts it out over...and over...and over. Sits in the car while we're driving singing at the top of her lungs "and made El Dorado, the magnificent, and goooooldeeeen, onestoooossssaand yeeahs ago! El Dorado [clap clap clap] El Dorado [clap clap clap] El Doraaaaaaaaaadddddooooooo....to shebulba? to SHEBULBA!" and then applauds herself.

For a while she was singing "The Itsy Bitsy Spider" in the car and applauding herself when she was done...but she liked the applause part, so the song got shorter and shorter and shorter until it was - (applause) "spider, aaaagain.... YAAAAAAY" (more applause).


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

HA, that's cute Nkik. Cole only know twinkle twinkle and really, doesnt. he's got down the melody and "howIwodrwhachu"


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Oh Naomi is insanely verbal (from my perspective), especially compared to her older sister, who had like 3 words (not exaggerating) at this age, and her older brother who had about 15. What's nuts is when she busts out complete sentences, like "is that Tutu?" instead of just "Tutu?" (which would serve just as well for our understanding).

But then she won't communicate with anyone but us...she is super stranger-shy and even really friend-shy. After we'd spent 6 hours at a friend's house yesterday she finally TALKED to her. She buries her head in my shoulder if anyone she doesn't know pays any kind of attention to her. This is also a major change from my older two, who were not at all shy as toddlers.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Hasn't this been a wild ride. My boy is nearing two and it's so bittersweet. I've enjoyed sharing it with you all so much.

Off to climb into bed with a sweet sleeping baby.


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikirj* 
But then she won't communicate with anyone but us...she is super stranger-shy and even really friend-shy. After we'd spent 6 hours at a friend's house yesterday she finally TALKED to her. She buries her head in my shoulder if anyone she doesn't know pays any kind of attention to her. This is also a major change from my older two, who were not at all shy as toddlers.

LIES

LIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS








:







:







:







:







:


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

OOoooohh! Aiden has started using pronouns! Other than the oh-so-charming "MINE!" I mean.







He says "me" now, as well. So cute...my baby is getting so big.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinnamonamon* 
OOoooohh! Aiden has started using pronouns! Other than the oh-so-charming "MINE!" I mean.







He says "me" now, as well. So cute...my baby is getting so big.

I just about fell over the first time E said "No, MINE!" I thought "where does she get that from?" and then I realized, it had to be me







Fortunately she uses it still rarely enough that it's just darn cute.

I'm starting to get baby fever myself. A is nearly 8 months, she's got 2 teeth and she's starting to pull herself up to stand and walk around things







: where did this kid come from? In no time flat I'm gonna have 2 toddlers and no babies.


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wolfmeis* 
LIES

LIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS








:







:







:







:







:

Ah, well, we see you often enough, you're like an aunty. They have the ubiquitous "aunty" in SC, right? This is a concept you're familiar with?

Even you have GOT to admit that we see each other pretty regular-like and she's only NOW really warming up to you. You still haven't heard the insane walking around the house everyday jabber that she puts out.

She's hillarious at Becca's soccer games. I don't have to pay much attention to her at all. Just stick her in between sidelines (fields right next to each other) and she stays clear of the lines of adults. Luckily Becca's coach has a kid a little older than Naomi, they've been experimenting with loading his little toy dump trucks with grass clippings and then throwing them (the clippings not the trucks) up in the air, yelling "raining, raining!!!" so what could have been a poor-little-kid-cowering situation has been a lot of fun for her all season.


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

KM -- Aiden started with the "mine" stuff waaaaay too early -- and he learned the gesture (grab all the toys you can hold and make an snotty "uung" noise in the offending child's directions, then run) in April when we visited friends who have rather, ahem...aggressive children.









Niki -- I love the glass clipping rain! Too cute!


----------



## Jenelle (Mar 12, 2004)

Unfortunately, Eli picked up on me telling Aidan that he needed to "shut it"... and started using "Shut!" appropriately, when he was mad, on us.

...Which was bad enough.

We went to a birthday party a few weeks ago, and Aidan and Eli were playing in the toy room with the other kids, most of whom we don't know at all. I thought nothing of it, until Aidan came to me and said that there were two boys in there who were saying "Shut your mouth!" over and over, and thought it was so funny that they had taught it to Eli.









These boys were like 2 and 4.

So now I have a toddler who says "Shut your mouth!" and I have no idea what to do about it. (Believe me, I have tried everything from completely ignoring to mad to sad.) He is so much different than Aidan was at this age.


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

Don't take this the wrong way, but...









Seriously, though -- my Aiden does the same thing -- the other day I yelled "darn it!" over something in the car & he repeated it with perfect clarity... thank goodness it wasn't today when I yelled something similar after he pulled a plate of cream cheese topped bagel pieces onto the carpeted floor... I'm just waiting for him to start using these words more often







: I'd just go on ignoring it, or say what you want him to say after it, without any outward reaction. That works well with my older one, although it took a while...


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=532858 KM started a new thread...apparantly, another month has arrived


----------

